# Help with shipping a tandem from CA to PA



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

Going out on a limb here...

Anyone live near Santa Paula, CA want to help me out?

Looking at a tandem on Ebay, and it's local pickup only. It's exactly what I'm looking for, but living in PA, well, that's a bit of a commute.

Thanks!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ask them if they would drop it off at a bike shop for you. Most bike shops box and ship regularly as a part of their daily business.


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

The seller is a business that appears to deal primarily in donated cars. I emailed them about that possibility, but I'm not sure how keen they'll be. They're pretty adamant about NO SHIPPING! We'll see. It would be ideal for my wife and our growing family.


----------



## ignacious (Aug 23, 2008)

... then is it really a bike? One that is really for sale? Do they want a money order or wire only? I'm not saying this to insult you or your intelligence, but look very suspiciously at it if there is even the slightest question in your mind. If they aren't willing to do anything with a local shipper or even negotiate anything, buyer beware. There are more than a few ebayers who targeting bike buyers with 'closeout' deals on 'last year's' bikes at steal-type prices. They know what they are talking about, also, when it comes to bikes and bike specs. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

ignacious said:


> ... then is it really a bike? One that is really for sale? Do they want a money order or wire only? I'm not saying this to insult you or your intelligence, but look very suspiciously at it if there is even the slightest question in your mind. If they aren't willing to do anything with a local shipper or even negotiate anything, buyer beware. There are more than a few ebayers who targeting bike buyers with 'closeout' deals on 'last year's' bikes at steal-type prices. They know what they are talking about, also, when it comes to bikes and bike specs. I'm just sayin'...


It's a legit auction from a legit place. I've been around Ebay, believe me. I heard back from the seller...their worry is that if they take it to a bike shop and it's damaged after the fact, they will be liable, so they don't want to get involved with having it shipped. Looks like I'm SOL.


----------



## PMK (Nov 8, 2008)

bkranich said:


> It's a legit auction from a legit place. I've been around Ebay, believe me. I heard back from the seller...their worry is that if they take it to a bike shop and it's damaged after the fact, they will be liable, so they don't want to get involved with having it shipped. Looks like I'm SOL.


When we were shopping for a used tandem we looked nationwide as you are. One option, if it was the right bike at a good value was to get a cheap flight, pick it up then box it and ship it or find a means to get it home on the airline.

Granted we didn't need do this as we got lucky and found ours fairly local but it was always an option.

PK


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

That'll add a couple hundred, and, well, it's out of the question.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Perhaps you could locate and call a local bike shop. and ask if they would be willing to pick the bike up, box it and ship it for you. I'd offer them enough to make it worth their while, maybe $100 in addition to their shipping costs. It would probably take a couple hours to go get the bike, bring it back to the shop and dis-assemble and ship it. If they don't have any tandem boxes lying around [they probably don't], then they may have to use 2 boxes put together, or ship the frame in 1 box and everything else in another box. Either way you are probably looking at a pretty big shipping bill, at least $100, maybe $200.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, it's a hassle for the seller. I've sold a couple single bikes on Ebay and have shipped them out but when I sold my tandem I specifically stated in my auction that this bike for local pickup only. Luckily I found a local buyer.


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

I 86'd the idea of getting it. Way too much of a PITA. The seller wouldn't hear it, even with me trying to make it worth their while. 

I figure if I look hard enough, I'll find one local-ish (within a 6-8 hour drive is about my limit) to eastern PA.


----------

